# GoPro on Canon Lens Hood



## TAW (Nov 29, 2014)

Has anyone had any luck mounting a GoPro on a lens hood (or somewhere else on the lens/body)? I mostly shot youth soccer (indoor and outdoor) and it seems like it might be a fun way to get some game footage for the kids. 

Have a GREAT day!
tom


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 29, 2014)

TAW said:


> Has anyone had any luck mounting a GoPro on a lens hood (or somewhere else on the lens/body)? I mostly shot youth soccer (indoor and outdoor) and it seems like it might be a fun way to get some game footage for the kids.
> 
> Have a GREAT day!
> tom


wrap a couple turns of painter's tape around the lens hood. ( so when you take things apart you don't make a mess) Then use some double sided foam tape to place your goPro mount onto the tape on the lens hood..... and away you go. It should look very silly and it should work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2014)

There are commercially available hotshoe mounts.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 29, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> There are commercially available hotshoe mounts.



Yes, but unless you are using a very short lens, it will show up in the video... GoPro's have a really wide angle of view.... but then you could add a vertical extension.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > There are commercially available hotshoe mounts.
> ...



Good point. Perhaps mounting it on a flash bracket (e.g. Stroboframe flip), which would give it the necessary height and also allow proper video orientation with the dSLR rotated 90° for stills, if desired.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 29, 2014)

Or wear the helmet type device and get it off the camera entirely.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Nov 29, 2014)

Keep in mind the go pro will pick up every click of the shutter.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 29, 2014)

Chisox2335 said:


> Keep in mind the go pro will pick up every click of the shutter.



Meh... it will also pick up every comment of the photographer, background yelling and wind. My guess is the OP will probably strip off the audio.


----------



## timmy_650 (Nov 29, 2014)

Buy an extra hood and put a helmet mount on it.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 29, 2014)

timmy_650 said:


> Buy an extra hood and put a helmet mount on it.



I honestly question the grip strength of the hood bayonet mount with a GoPro attached. Maybe reinforce it with gaffer tape?


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 29, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Or wear the helmet type device and get it off the camera entirely.


I have the elastic head-mount..... works quite well.....


----------



## TAW (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments and ideas. I will certainly strip out the audio [originally incorrectly said video] as I probably say a little more then I should under my breath! 

Have a GREAT week!
tom


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 30, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > There are commercially available hotshoe mounts.
> ...



Or horizontal, in any direction but one.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 30, 2014)

TAW said:


> Thanks for all the comments and ideas. I will certainly strip out the video as I probably say a little more then I should under my breath!
> 
> Have a GREAT week!
> tom



You mean _audio_, right? Although using your 'under the breath' comments during the slideshow of your stills might be fun!


----------



## TAW (Nov 30, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> TAW said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the comments and ideas. I will certainly strip out the video as I probably say a little more then I should under my breath!
> ...



Correct on both accounts! Thank you.


----------

